# 5000's at the junkyard



## dez9090 (Apr 15, 2004)

I saw quite a few 5000's at the junkyard this weekend. Lots of good interior parts, a few headlights and misc stuff. let me know if anyone needs something.


----------



## jettaglisteve (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: 5000's at the junkyard (dez9090)*

if they have the girling 60 calipers.... i'll send you money right away!!!!


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

I found a White 5000tq with a bunch of 2 Bennett stuff on it!
But the only things I got off it were the 2 Bennett Calipers and the 2 Bennett Computer and Wastegate Spring.
The Calipers I will use on one of my projects and I have know idea on what I will do with the Computer and Spring yet maybe Ebay?


----------

